# Poll>Who will be the Top Cat in 2006-2007



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am pretty sure that Gerald Wallace will remain our best player next year as he was substantially better than anyone else.In the second half of the season Raymond was the second best by a pretty good margin,but I don't think that he's going to be at Gerald's level next season.If he could do so on his own and not because Gerald had backslid that would be fantastic and I think we'd compete for one of the final seeds in the Eastern Conference playoffs


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I read a blurb on ESPN:The Magazine saying Jordan is looking to run the offense through Felton, not Okafor or Morrison. Quite interesting.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> I read a blurb on ESPN:The Magazine saying Jordan is looking to run the offense through Felton, not Okafor or Morrison. Quite interesting.


I can see that. Felton's the point guard; the offense should run through him. I can see him controlling what goes on very nicely.

..but, gee, I thought Jordan was a FO guy. Isn't Bernie Bickerstaff still the head coach? Or have they abandoned the pretense?


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

so wonderful ,i'm a big fan of Bobcats but newcomer for this forum


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Emeka Okafor all the way. 2005 rookie of the year


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sdfgtrew said:


> so wonderful ,i'm a big fan of Bobcats but newcomer for this forum


Hey, welcome, sdfgtrew! Nice to have you with us on the Bobcats forum :clap: If you need help with anything, just let Charlotte____ or me know, and we'll do what we can for you.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> Emeka Okafor all the way. 2005 rookie of the year



...and injured most of last year. I hope Charlotte can do better than Okafor for Top Cat.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I said Gerald Wallace because Felton will have to share PG time with Brevin (not as much as last year but he wont be playing full PG min.) and Morrison is a rookie so he will more then likely run into some kind of rookie wall


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really started this poll just to see how many people would vote for Morrison.I really didn't think it was possible that people could think him comparable to Gerald,but it only proves how underrated the guy is.

What's the best you can hope for from Morrison really?15 to 18 points,a couple rebounds and pray that his defense isn't a total liability.Gerald Wallace will give you 15 to 18 points,7.5 rebounds,a couple of assists,hardly ever turns the ball over and he's among the league leaders in steals and blocked shots...And then he's one of the best three or four defenders in the entire NBA.

It's absurdly optimistic to say that he's going to be remotely comparable to Gerald and pretty damned optimistic to hope that Felton is going to be that good too.I have to assume that the people who voted for Morrison can justify it in some way,but I see no basis for that unless you only see one half of the game.Personally I would be surprised and very happily so if Morrison ever turns out to be as productive an NBA player as Gerald is.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> I really started this poll just to see how many people would vote for Morrison.I really didn't think it was possible that people could think him comparable to Gerald,but it only proves how underrated the guy is.
> 
> .


wallace is underrated, but hes still a complimentary player. this is all about morrison. he is that scoring option that the team needed. now they have a number one option, and now they can compete. And also will be contenders soon.

i dont think Okafor will be the top cat. I expect a lot from him rebounding and blocking and defensively, but I also expect May to come in and score in the post. If Brevin isnt traded, he needs minutes, it wont be felton. But Morrison is pretty the expected ROY at this point, so surely he is the "TOP CAT"


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Felton is about to explode this season ala Chris Paul style, so my vote goes to him. I believe Morrison is going to struggle at first, but eventually get in going. Also, I expect big things from Okafor as well, but not at the rate of Felton.


----------



## jordanrowe31 (Jul 14, 2006)

adam morrison will be the go to scorer with probaly around 16ppg

felton will run the show and average 7apg

wallace will duplicate his numbers from last season and remain the guy who finishes on t he break and the lock down defender

and if emecka stays healthy he will be the bobcats best overall player averaging 16ppg 10rpg and 1bpg


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Morrison. He will be their top scorer and will be the go-to guy in the clutch.


----------



## jordanrowe31 (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah but the go to scorer isnt always the best player for example the clippers in a game on the line situation would go to cuttino mobley rather than brand and orlando would go to jameer nelson or grant hill instead of dwight howard and mephis would likely go to sacremento went to kevin martin, or mike bibby when the best player was ron artest


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Wheres Sean May?


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it will be okafor ,as for Sean May, no way


----------

